# changing the name of SanDisk USB drives



## lbj (Nov 30, 2003)

Hey,
I'm sure that I've just overlooked something, but I don't seem to be able to change the name of my SanDisk compactflash card (when used in a USB reader), and now, my SanDisk Cruzer flash memory drive.

I'm utilizing 10.2.8, and have verified and repaired permissions. Both "drives" work great with regards to uploading and downloading files. But I'm starting to get annoyed with the default names "NO NAME" and "Unlabeled"!!!

My older CF cards, renamed under OS 9.2.2, similarly work fine, but retain their updated names under OSX.

Anyone know what I'm overlooking (other than launching OS9 and renaming the drives).

Thanks in advance,
lbj


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 1, 2003)

There are some Zip disks that refuse to allow me to change the name.... But here's a trick you can try: 

With the "no Name" highlighted go to the file menu>Get Info. Now click on the arrow labeled ownership & Permissions. If the lock icon is locked, click on it. You will need to give your password - then make sure you are the owner - not the system or anything else. Click on the button at the bottom Apply to enclosed items.  It may take a while, but now you should be able to rename it.


----------



## lbj (Dec 1, 2003)

Thanks for tip Cheryl,but it's a no-go on this USB Cruzer.  Refuses to be named anything other than "Unlabeled".  On the plus side, it works perfectly.

As for the compactflash card, I just wound up renaming it under OS9. And as in the past, the new name is recognized under OSX.

So what about renaming the Cruzer in the same manner?  OS9 wouldn't recognize it let alone rename it.  But then again, I didn't try very hard, and it's not a full-up, stand alone, OS9.

Thanks again. 

"Unlabeled" is starting to grow on me.


----------



## DeltaMac (Dec 1, 2003)

If your Cruzer is still the original format (MS-Dos disk), you can reformat it with Disk Utility as an HFS or HFS+ volume , which should let you rename it.  

You can enable journaling, but it's not worth it. Don't change the format to a Mac volume if you share the flash drive with a PC, and don't choose the option to zero all data, or the 8-way random write, I ruined a USB flash with those options (I think it writes to a non-recoverable data area) Now is not recognized as ANYTHING, not repairable...


----------



## MDLarson (Dec 2, 2003)

I know for sure in Mac OS 9 you can't rename volumes unless you turn off file sharing.  Maybe it's the same in OS X?


----------



## lbj (Dec 2, 2003)

Perfect DeltaMac, job completed!

Thanks to all for your assistance.


----------



## lbj (Dec 8, 2003)

And, in case anyone is keeping score, the hurdles necessary to change the name of the Cruzer or CF "drives" has been eliminated in 10.3.1.

In Panther, just click on the name and change.


----------

